# short haircuts- again



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, was just trawling the net looking for short haircuts, as I want to get rid of blond colouring and grow into my increasingly silver vixen/mouse look, and thought you might like these, Northe and other short hair devotees:

http://www.hair.becomegorgeous.com/short_hairstyles/short_haircuts_for_women_over_50-1192.html

Doesn't Jamie Lee look great!  Sadly, I haven't the pixie face to go with the hair...

Oh and of course, there's the lovely Carol Klein: http://www.letsgogardening.co.uk/CelebGardeners/CarolKlein.htm  Wow, Bob's (Flowerdew) is on there too!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2009)

Mmmmm...! Lovely ladies with short hair! I think Jamie Lee isone of those ladies who has improved with age, and Sharon Stone is gooooooorgeous!

p.s. I'm sure you'll look gorgeous too Sarah!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Nov 4, 2009)

One of the advantages of short hair is ease of washing. Hubby has very short hair and just uses whatever bar soap we are using to wash his hair with, saves a fortune on shampoo...


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Mmmmm...! Lovely ladies with short hair! I think Jamie Lee isone of those ladies who has improved with age, and Sharon Stone is gooooooorgeous!
> 
> p.s. I'm sure you'll look gorgeous too Sarah!




Ha ha, thanks Northe - probably more in a Judy Dench rather than Sharon, kinda way.


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> One of the advantages of short hair is ease of washing. Hubby has very short hair and just uses whatever bar soap we are using to wash his hair with, saves a fortune on shampoo...



Hmmmmm, not sure about the soap Caroline, one reason for going 'natural' again is because the condition is so much better than when coloured, so want to keep it that way.... Altho might go for the occassional blue streak...

Will also be using 'products' as my hairdresser likes to call them, to style hair - like 'Get out of bed free' gel, or somthing like that!


----------



## Steff (Nov 4, 2009)

I once shaved all my hair off and o/h said i looked great , i aint suggesting you go that far mind you , but i agree with northe sharon stone looks fab


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I once shaved all my hair off and o/h said i looked great , i aint suggesting you go that far mind you , but i agree with northe sharon stone looks fab



Wow, have you still got a photo?  No, the nude look is not for me, I've always liked a kind of 'messy' look, which I seem to be able to achieve without trying, even when I use straighteners.


----------



## aymes (Nov 4, 2009)

I usually love my short hair but the hairdresser went a little over the top last week and I have the shortest hair I've ever had. Not a happy bunny at the moment but I'm hoping I get used to it! 

Not at home at the moment but when I am I will see if I can post a pic!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2009)

aymes said:


> I usually love my short hair but the hairdresser went a little over the top last week and I have the shortest hair I've ever had. Not a happy bunny at the moment but I'm hoping I get used to it!
> 
> Not at home at the moment but when I am I will see if I can post a pic!



My (ex) girlfriend once went to get her hair done and came home in tears because they'd cut it so short - she'd actually walked out without paying! Of course, I comforted her, but secretly I loved it!


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

aymes said:


> I usually love my short hair but the hairdresser went a little over the top last week and I have the shortest hair I've ever had. Not a happy bunny at the moment but I'm hoping I get used to it!
> 
> Not at home at the moment but when I am I will see if I can post a pic!



You look like you have the kind of face that can take a really short cut.  the great thing is hair grows (well it does for some of us!)  Bring on the piccie.


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> My (ex) girlfriend once went to get her hair done and came home in tears because they'd cut it so short - she'd actually walked out without paying! Of course, I comforted her, but secretly I loved it!



Yeah, hair disasters can be quite demoralising, but it was good that you liked it!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 4, 2009)

Last time I had short hair I was 13. I had about three feet chopped off and was so light headed after, I fainted. A couple of weeks later I was carted off to hospital (Rheumatic Fever) and as the ambulance men lugged me down the stairs, one said "don't worry son, we'll soon have you sorted". I've had long hair ever since. Not that I'm likely to be mistaken for a boy, these days I could make Jane Russell green with envy!

I wish my hair was that colour, I always wanted to be a red head.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 4, 2009)

Short hair or rather a shaved head is defo the most practical hair - "the get up and go look" save money on washing, and time, and excuse to wear groovy wolly hats, I shaved mine for about 7 years, saved a bloomin fortune in barbers costs, and the clippers only cost me thirty notes, did look a bit of a thug now and again so have stopped it now, although was nearly tempted the other day (but it's cold??) Was also tempted to go bic head (as in clean shaved) but never had the balls to do it, also I wreckon me ma dropped me a few times as a kid so may have a few lumps and bumps!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Short hair or rather a shaved head is defo the most practical hair - "the get up and go look" save money on washing, and time, and excuse to wear groovy wolly hats, I shaved mine for about 7 years, saved a bloomin fortune in barbers costs, and the clippers only cost me thirty notes, did look a bit of a thug now and again so have stopped it now, although was nearly tempted the other day (but it's cold??) Was also tempted to go bic head (as in clean shaved) but never had the balls to do it, also I wreckon me ma dropped me a few times as a kid so may have a few lumps and bumps!!



Might as well bring out this old picture again - no shaved head for me when I was young!


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Might as well bring out this old picture again - no shaved head for me when I was young!



I don't care what all the others say  Northe, I think it's great!


----------



## velcrohead (Nov 4, 2009)

Number one all over is what I have nowadays.
On my head that is


----------



## aymes (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, many of you will see it at the London meet up anyway......



This is my recent haircut (the unhappy face is because it was just after I'd had it done and really not pleased!) I'm just about getting used to it now, it's ok but not exactly what I wanted!


----------



## katie (Nov 4, 2009)

ooh I really like it aymes, very cool.

watch out for northe now though


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 4, 2009)

Nothing to worry about there Aymes, office looks busy!!I would say though whenever I have more taken off than I wanted it always feels too short for a little while, takes a couple of days to a week to feel like my hair again almost!?


----------



## velcrohead (Nov 4, 2009)

aymes said:


> Well, many of you will see it at the London meet up anyway......
> 
> 
> 
> This is my recent haircut (the unhappy face is because it was just after I'd had it done and really not pleased!) I'm just about getting used to it now, it's ok but not exactly what I wanted!



Looks fine from where I'm sitting.


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Might as well bring out this old picture again - no shaved head for me when I was young!



Ahh... The Noddy Holder look.... All you needed was the sideburns...


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 4, 2009)

I prefer a zero crop. 

My sister goes ape if I see her too soon (2 weeks) after it's been done. And my mother doesn't like it.

I don't get any hastle off the passengers when it's just been done...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Ahh... The Noddy Holder look.... All you needed was the sideburns...



I've as much chance of growing some Noddy-style sidies as Kelly Brook! Only ever managed to raise a little stubble on my chin. I read somewhere that the hormone that promotes facial and bodily hair growth is the cause of baldness on the scalp, and vice-versa - hence my full head of hair and complete lack of chest hair! (TMI?)


----------



## katie (Nov 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> (TMI?)



perhaps slightly... haha.

I like you long hair northe, dont listen to the haters!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank heavens it was Noddy and not Kevin Keegan! 






The bogmop look.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2009)

This is me and my mate at my 18th birthday party erm...33 years ago! Cough!


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

Aymes, short hair really suits you, you look great!

I think, if I've done it right, this is me at 18 years - (even slightly longer ago Northe!)  I was a bit hairy too!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2009)

aymes said:


> Well, many of you will see it at the London meet up anyway......
> 
> 
> 
> This is my recent haircut (the unhappy face is because it was just after I'd had it done and really not pleased!) I'm just about getting used to it now, it's ok but not exactly what I wanted!



Wonderful Aymes! First time I've seen your real nose too!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2009)

runner said:


> Aymes, short hair really suits you, you look great!
> 
> I think, if I've done it right, this is me at 18 years - (even slightly longer ago Northe!)  I was a bit hairy too!



Wow Sarah - cool chick! We should have a thread for pictures of everyone at 18!


----------



## katie (Nov 4, 2009)

haha i'll find one of me when I was 18.  I was diagnosed at 18


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Wow Sarah - cool chick! We should have a thread for pictures of everyone at 18!



Groovy egh!   Bring them on...

Tez, I definitely think the no.1 or bic is the way to go when hair starts to thin out and dissapear in places (not saying yours has of course!)


----------



## katie (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, not only was I 18, it's been on photobucket since I was 18 lol.  I look about 12 because ive only just started looking over 18 






No smiling of course because it was when MySpace.com was popular


----------



## katie (Nov 4, 2009)

omg im such an emo kid.



runner said:


> Groovy egh!   Bring them on...
> 
> Tez, I definitely think the no.1 or bic is the way to go when hair starts to thin out and dissapear in places (not saying yours has of course!)



Sarah I think you look like Ladyhawke in your pic


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice one Katie - I would say more sultry than emo, now I'll have to look up Ladyhawke...


----------



## aymes (Nov 4, 2009)

katie said:


> haha i'll find one of me when I was 18.  I was diagnosed at 18



I was looking through some old pictures the other day from when I was diagnosed. I was living abroad so there were lots of photos taken at the time and you can see me getting progressively skinner and more ill looking almost from day to day, quite scary to look at now.


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

aymes said:


> I was looking through some old pictures the other day from when I was diagnosed. I was living abroad so there were lots of photos taken at the time and you can see me getting progressively skinner and more ill looking almost from day to day, quite scary to look at now.



Oh Aymes, unhappy memories   hope we haven't triggered something...


----------



## aymes (Nov 4, 2009)

runner said:


> Oh Aymes, unhappy memories   hope we haven't triggered something...



Not at all, just found it very interesting!


----------



## katie (Nov 4, 2009)

runner said:


> Nice one Katie - I would say more sultry than emo, now I'll have to look up Ladyhawke...



haha thanks   Don't worry, ladyhawke is cool 



aymes said:


> I was looking through some old pictures the other day from when I was diagnosed. I was living abroad so there were lots of photos taken at the time and you can see me getting progressively skinner and more ill looking almost from day to day, quite scary to look at now.



eek that's bad   I lost some weight, but didn't get too skinny.  That pic is from a few weeks into uni and I was diagnosed just before A Levels.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 4, 2009)

Pictures of me at 18?? Not for the faint hearted, actually none digital what a relief! I am tempted to dig out the one of me after my first term at uni was on christmas expedition with venture scouts and I acquired the nick name Mike, as in microphone big hair! Northe' so you not got a hairy arse?? Call yourself a man!!?? PS Lady Hawke is defo cool. Aymes was that when you were in the states?


----------



## runner (Nov 4, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Pictures of me at 18?? Not for the faint hearted, actually none digital what a relief! I am tempted to dig out the one of me after my first term at uni was on christmas expedition with venture scouts and I acquired the nick name Mike, as in microphone big hair! Northe' so you not got a hairy arse?? Call yourself a man!!?? PS Lady Hawke is defo cool. Aymes was that when you were in the states?



Ha ha, let's see rossi!  Yep found Ladyhawke - flattered!  Has the band been on Jooles?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 4, 2009)

runner said:


> Ha ha, let's see rossi!  Yep found Ladyhawke - flattered!  Has the band been on Jooles?



The photo isn't in my possession but I will do my best to find it, and then I'll have to scan it! But honest I'll give it a go!!


----------



## katie (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah I think she's been on jools, but probably awhile ago now.  I saw her live a few months ago, twas very good


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you ready for a wheeze!! I got me dad to dig it out, unfortuneately for me he found it!


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thinking of going shorter again. As a teenager and for many years I had flowing shoulder length locks or a ponytail. However I became victim to that dreaded moth that nibbles your fringe in the night so I wore it a bit shorter. Sadly the ultra expensive shampoo did not kill the moth so reviewing the situation again. Strange how your hair goes whilst your stomach grows!


----------



## runner (Nov 16, 2009)

Ha ha, nice one Rossi - are you and (Mum?) checking out the carb content of the sweeties   Like the christmas tree in the background!

Ha ha Falcon - my OH suffers from the same problem and has gone shorter.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 16, 2009)

You're not alone Falcon, my little bother compensates by wearing his upside down.


----------



## Minster (Nov 16, 2009)

well i have very short hair lol. i tend to have it cut once every 3 weeks and get it done with a number 1 round back and sides and a number 2 over the top. looks great with the vicar clothing on


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2009)

oh dont worry ross, you look lovely


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 30, 2009)

Had a hair cut on Saturday. It is now the shortest it has been for well over three decades. I got caught in the rain a few times last week and it just looked horribly straggly. Although short for me some people say it is still long because it touches my collar at the back. Blast that hair moth!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2009)

falcon123 said:


> Had a hair cut on Saturday. It is now the shortest it has been for well over three decades. I got caught in the rain a few times last week and it just looked horribly straggly. Although short for me some people say it is still long because it touches my collar at the back. Blast that hair moth!



Pictures! I took the plunge quite a while ago - got fed up of the mess my hair got into when out for a run on a wet and windy day! Now it's still a mess, but shorter, so less of a mess!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 1, 2009)

I have very fine hair, and less of it... two double crowns have now merged into one expanding crown.

So shortish and try to opt for the windswept look. Grew the full beard intending to turn my head round, but then there was too much grey in my beard, now there is probably more in my hair!

I can't for the day it all goes (again, lost it at 13) will save a fortune in shampoo - watch that 'wash 'n go' stuff, mine started to go 

On ladies, I prefer short or very long, depends on how the lady carries it, shape of head etc.


----------



## runner (Dec 1, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I can't for the day it all goes (again, lost it at 13) will save a fortune in shampoo - watch that 'wash 'n go' stuff, mine started to go
> 
> Ha ha - thanks for the tip about shampoo!
> 
> On ladies, I prefer short or very long, depends on how the lady carries it, shape of head etc.



I would say the same about men!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 1, 2009)

runner said:


> I would say the same about men!


 
But short on a lady is always better if you want to get out on time


----------



## runner (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL David!  Not sure all the ladies (or men) would agree - the short style can take a lot of preening, whereas the vry long can be whipped up into a 'put up' what do you say girls?


----------



## Einstein (Dec 1, 2009)

runner said:


> LOL David! Not sure all the ladies (or men) would agree - the short style can take a lot of preening, whereas the vry long can be whipped up into a 'put up' what do you say girls?


 
Now we're splitting hairs and getting technical!


----------

